# UseNext, Alphaload, Usepirate und andere ....



## Reducal (25 Januar 2007)

.... ist das der Anfang vom Ende: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84242?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: UseNext, Alphaload, Usepirate und andere ....*



> Mit dem Gerichtsbeschluss soll es Aviteo vorläufig untersagt werden, von der Verwertungsgesellschaft lizenzierte Werke zugänglich zu machen *und illegale Nutzungsoptionen möglicherweise missverständlich zu bewerben*.


----------



## goran (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: UseNext, Alphaload, Usepirate und andere ....*



Reducal schrieb:


> .... ist das der Anfang vom Ende: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84242?



Für die deutschen Angebote und die deutschen Steuern auf jeden Fall.
Genauso wie für die "DeutschNet"-Erotik-Vorgaben. 2005 nur noch 6% der Steuereinnahmen von 2003. Dafür freut sich Holland über die Mehreinnahmen.
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Usenext ab übermorgen von Dubai aus operiert.

Goran


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: UseNext, Alphaload, Usepirate und andere ....*



goran schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Usenext ab übermorgen von Dubai aus operiert.


Also nimmer aus Bayern, ein Traum! :balloon:


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: UseNext, Alphaload, Usepirate und andere ....*



goran schrieb:


> 2005 nur noch 6% der Steuereinnahmen von 2003. Dafür freut sich Holland über die Mehreinnahmen.


1. Milchmädchenrechnung - in NL zahlen die weniger Steuern und Firmen wie BU wären in Holland, selbst wenn es bei uns kein AVS gäbe. Wetten? "Wir wollen bleiben" - Heuchler! Und dann einen armen mittellosen GF aus Zoetermeer vorschieben, wenn es ans Bussgelder zahlen geht. Ach so, das war ja nicht BU - das waren ja die anderen 
2. zahlen die erwähnten ltd's von oben Steuern in De? Echt?
3. um welche Steuerausfälle geht es konkret? Belege?
Erwähnte BU zahlte 2003 meines Wissens 69.000 Euro Steuern für 6.8 Mio Euro Konzerngewinn. Steuerquote 1% (Quelle: Asoziale Marktwirtschaft, S. 70f)


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: UseNext, Alphaload, Usepirate und andere ....*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 2. zahlen die erwähnten ltd's von oben Steuern in De? Echt?


Zumindest bei Aviteo ist das sicher, definitiv - und das ganze sogar am Sitz ihrer Briefkastenadresse!


----------

